# Infuse Pro et Dolby Atmos



## Raikstorm (9 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour, 

Je voulais savoir si infuse pro supporte et transmet les pistes en Dolby Atmos sur une Apple TV 4K ? 

Merci d’avance


----------



## Daffy44 (10 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour

C’est l’atv4k qui le gère.
L’option passthrough n’existe plus...c’est un pseudo passthrough vers l’atv...

Infusé sait lire un fichier avec pistes sons idoines 
Atv retranscrit cette sortie.
Après il fait via hdmi avoir le dispositif adapté


----------

